# Mitchell or Dougherty counties



## fcgator (Nov 1, 2004)

Has anybody got any updates on these counties? We hunted this past weekend and harvested a couple of does. didn`t see any scrapes yet.Thanks for any info


----------



## BULLDOG FAN (Nov 2, 2004)

I hunt in N.E. Mitchell County, bordering Dougherty County. We are starting to see a few scraps but no fresh rubs. I saw a six point with two does Sunday evening in a food plot. Our rut usually kicks in hard about the 20th of this month. This weekend if the temps get into the low 40's we should start to see some pre-rut activity. Opening weekend of firearms season we had 4 deer killed and 3 misses and everyone saw at least one deer, due to the temp dropping to 48.


----------

